# Manche Leute sind selbst für Brute Force Angriffe zu doof

## furanku

Gerade eben aus den log files gefischt ...

```
Jun  1 15:09:48 localhost sshd[18106]: Invalid user deutch from 68.84.20.24

Jun  1 15:09:49 localhost sshd[18111]: Invalid user german from 68.84.20.24

Jun  1 15:09:51 localhost sshd[18117]: Invalid user hitler from 68.84.20.24

Jun  1 15:09:53 localhost sshd[18123]: Invalid user deutchland from 68.84.20.248
```

Leider gibt ein "whois 68.84.20.24" keine Abuse Email Adresse preis, sonst hätte ich dort hingeschrieben, daß die dem betreffenden Nutzer doch bitte mal wenigstens ein ordentliches Wörterbuch zuschicken.  :Mad: 

----------

## beejay

 *furanku wrote:*   

> Gerade eben aus den log files gefischt ...
> 
> ```
> Jun  1 15:09:48 localhost sshd[18106]: Invalid user deutch from 68.84.20.24
> 
> ...

 

*gähn* Alt -- kommt fast täglich vor  :Wink: 

----------

## 76062563

 *beejay wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> *gähn* Alt -- kommt fast täglich vor 

 

Es geht wohl um die Rechtschreibfehler bei 'deutch' und 'deutchland'...

Naja.

----------

## furanku

 *76062563 wrote:*   

>  *beejay wrote:*   ...
> 
> *gähn* Alt -- kommt fast täglich vor  
> 
> Es geht wohl um die Rechtschreibfehler bei 'deutch' und 'deutchland'...
> ...

 

... und um die Annahme, daß "hitler" ein in Deutschland gängiger Name für einen Account wäre, was zusammen mit den Rechtschreibfehlern doch eine gewisse Komik hat, oder? Wer erstellt denn bitte so dämliche Wörterbücher für Brute Force Angriffe? Sonst konnte man die Log-Files ja wenigstens noch für die Wahl des Namens für ein Kind verwenden ...

----------

## think4urs11

 *furanku wrote:*   

> Gerade eben aus den log files gefischt ...
> 
> ```
> Jun  1 15:09:48 localhost sshd[18106]: Invalid user deutch from 68.84.20.24...
> ```
> ...

 

Was gefällt dir denn an der nicht?

 *Quote:*   

> OrgAbuseHandle: NAPO-ARIN
> 
> OrgAbuseName:   Network Abuse and Policy Observance 
> 
> OrgAbusePhone:  +1-856-317-7272
> ...

 

----------

## furanku

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   OrgAbuseHandle: NAPO-ARIN
> 
> OrgAbuseName:   Network Abuse and Policy Observance 
> ...

 

Oh, danke! Glaube zwar nicht das das was nutzt, aber versuchen kann man's ja. Aber wie bringt man whois dazu mehr als 

```
$ whois 68.84.20.24

Comcast Cable Communications, Inc. JUMPSTART-2 (NET-68-80-0-0-1)

                                  68.80.0.0 - 68.87.255.255

Comcast Cable Communications, Inc. TALLAHASSEE-3 (NET-68-84-16-0-1)

                                  68.84.16.0 - 68.84.31.255

# ARIN WHOIS database, last updated 2007-06-01 19:10

# Enter ? for additional hints on searching ARIN's WHOIS database.

```

auszugeben?

----------

## think4urs11

whois auf den Netname/Nethandle - in dem Fall TALLAHASSEE-3 bzw. NET-68-84-16-0-1

----------

## tgurr

Das bringt erst dann was wenn du eine Strafanzeige erstattest. Bis dahin machen auch die Provider recht wenig gegen solche "Störenfriede".

----------

## Sourcecode

 *Psy' wrote:*   

> Das bringt erst dann was wenn du eine Strafanzeige erstattest. Bis dahin machen auch die Provider recht wenig gegen solche "Störenfriede".

 

Ein Anständiger Provider klopft demjenigen aber schonmal auf die Finger nach dem Motto "wir haben da was gehört bitte unterlassen sie sowas".

Das macht die Terrorcom auch sehr gut.

Und die ach so tollen "Überhaxx0r" sind dann ganz baff das sie dochnicht so anonym sind und so mancher Script Kiddie überlegt sich das dann ein 2.tes mal.  :Smile: 

...und so ne E-Mail kostet ja nichts und ist schnell geschrieben.

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *Psy' wrote:*   

> Das bringt erst dann was wenn du eine Strafanzeige erstattest. Bis dahin machen auch die Provider recht wenig gegen solche "Störenfriede".

 

Müsste für eine Anzeige nicht aber erstmal eine Straftat vorliegen?

So ein Brute-Force Angriff, der auch noch scheitert ist doch wohl noch nichts, was eine Anzeige rechtfertigen würde.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

>  *Psy' wrote:*   Das bringt erst dann was wenn du eine Strafanzeige erstattest. Bis dahin machen auch die Provider recht wenig gegen solche "Störenfriede". 
> 
> Müsste für eine Anzeige nicht aber erstmal eine Straftat vorliegen?
> 
> So ein Brute-Force Angriff, der auch noch scheitert ist doch wohl noch nichts, was eine Anzeige rechtfertigen würde.

 

Wenn ich an deiner Haustür mit der Nagelfeile rumkratze, habe ich es zwar auch nicht geschafft, bei dir einzubrechen, aber ich wollte es.

Denke also, dass der Versuch an sich schon strafbar ist.

Tobi

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Wenn ich an deiner Haustür mit der Nagelfeile rumkratze, habe ich es zwar auch nicht geschafft, bei dir einzubrechen, aber ich wollte es.
> 
> Denke also, dass der Versuch an sich schon strafbar ist.

 

Hm, ich hätte es jetzt eher damit verglichen, dass "du" an meiner Haustüre stehst und probierst, ob einer der Schlüssel, die du zufällig bei dir hast, passt. Und das erscheint mir noch keine Straftat zu sein.

Dis Sache mit der Feile hinterlässt ja auch einen klaren Schaden. Also etwa so, wie wenn jemand versucht den SSH-damon abzuschießen und dadurh Zugriff zu erlangen.

----------

## Necoro

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Wenn ich an deiner Haustür mit der Nagelfeile rumkratze, habe ich es zwar auch nicht geschafft, bei dir einzubrechen, aber ich wollte es.
> 
> Denke also, dass der Versuch an sich schon strafbar ist. 
> 
> Hm, ich hätte es jetzt eher damit verglichen, dass "du" an meiner Haustüre stehst und probierst, ob einer der Schlüssel, die du zufällig bei dir hast, passt.

 

Naja ... aber es ist ja nicht so, dass er besoffen zufällig vor der falschen Hausnummer aufgeschlagen ist, sondern es bewusst macht. Und der bewusste Versuch des Eindringens ist denn schon sträflich.

----------

## hoschi

Vielleicht wollte er nur mal in den eigenen Server einbrechen und hat die falsche IP erwischt   :Laughing: 

"Shoot First, Ask Questions Later - Act" in drei US-Bundesstaaten traurige Wahrheit...

Wobei ich einen Gegenhack und das zurückverfolgen von Spuren jetzt nicht als Selbstjustiz betrachte. War nur eine Gelegenheit  :Wink: 

----------

## samsonus

vielleicht findet der angriff aber auch schon von einem kompromitierten system statt. aber selbst dann würde eine email hilfreich sein. so könnte derjenigen evtl erfahren, dass es ein problem gibt.

----------

## Anarcho

Vielleicht hatte es der Erzeuger des Wörterbuchs auch garnicht auf deutsche Server aus. Es gibt im Ausland deutlich mehr Menschen die unseren Adolf verherrlichen. Und diese kennen sich dann auch meist nicht viel besser mit Deutschland aus als jeder andere Amerikaner (Upps, war das jetzt eine versteckte Andeutung???).

----------

## doedel

OT:

 *Quote:*   

> unseren Adolf verherrlichen

 

Ich finde, das hört sich sich so "verniedlicht" an, unser Adolf *oh duziduzibubu*. Das war ein Massenmörder und kein Kinderspielzeug  :Wink: 

Es redet ja auch keiner von Russlands Josef  :Wink: 

----------

## Anarcho

 *doedel wrote:*   

> OT:
> 
>  *Quote:*   unseren Adolf verherrlichen 
> 
> Ich finde, das hört sich sich so "verniedlicht" an, unser Adolf *oh duziduzibubu*. Das war ein Massenmörder und kein Kinderspielzeug 
> ...

 

Schon klar das das kein kleiner Schosshund war, aber in Zeiten von "Bonker" oder dem Führerefilm von Helge Schneider sehe ich es nicht so problematisch an. Natürlich darf man dadurch die Greueltaten nicht vergessen, aber ich denke das diese Gefahr hierzulande nicht besteht.

----------

## tgurr

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

>  *Psy' wrote:*   Das bringt erst dann was wenn du eine Strafanzeige erstattest. Bis dahin machen auch die Provider recht wenig gegen solche "Störenfriede". 
> 
> Müsste für eine Anzeige nicht aber erstmal eine Straftat vorliegen?
> 
> So ein Brute-Force Angriff, der auch noch scheitert ist doch wohl noch nichts, was eine Anzeige rechtfertigen würde.

 

Richtig, deshalb ist die ganze Sache ja auch mehr als lästig und man muss wohl einfach damit leben...

Btw. korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich hier falsch liege, ich bin kein Jurist.

----------

## doedel

 *Quote:*   

> Natürlich darf man dadurch die Greueltaten nicht vergessen, aber ich denke das diese Gefahr hierzulande nicht besteht.

 

Da mache ich mir auch keine Sorgen.

 *Quote:*   

> Schon klar das das kein kleiner Schosshund war, aber in Zeiten von "Bonker" oder dem Führerefilm von Helge Schneider sehe ich es nicht so problematisch an.

 

Ich finde diese Filme total überzogen und sinnfrei. DIe dienen nur dazu, Geld zu machen, genauso wie Diskussionen von Leuten wie Michel Fridmann und ähnlichen, die sind keinesfalls mehr objektiv oder unterhaltsam und dienen ALLESAMT nur dem Geldbeutel/Ego des Produzierenden. Dieser Name wird in 1000 Jahren noch die Einkommensquelle für Leute sein, die heute lautstark dagegenschreien, aber im angesicht der SA den Arm weit hochreissen hätten. 

Alles in allem, Verarschungen sind in meinen Augen genauso Müll, als wenn man Hitler veerhren würde.

----------

## l3u

Immer wieder die selbe Diskussion, wenn man irgendwie drauf kommt ...

----------

## think4urs11

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Immer wieder die selbe Diskussion, wenn man irgendwie drauf kommt ...

 

Und deswegen beenden wir die jetzt auch - locked.

----------

